# Steinhart Ocean One mods



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess that everyone knows Steinhart Ocean One specs. I wasn't very impressed with the cyclops magnification (original is close to nothing) and lume performance (C1). So I've replaced them (cyclop by myself, relume to BGW9 was done by another "professional amateur"). Few photos for comparison/inspiration 

Original (already detached):








No cyclops, a little bit boring:








2.5x sapphire cyclops (not glued yet):








Result:
























Lume shots:
















Close to Longines HC:








With Steinhart Nav.B.Chrono II and Fortis Marinemaster:


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great job. Large improvement.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, it was fun to do it 
Next step is to replace the bezel insert by the new engraved type, unfortunately Steinhart won't sell it separately yet, so I have to wait. I will probably keep the watch until then, really curious how it will look together.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

mysiak said:


> I guess that everyone knows Steinhart Ocean One specs. I wasn't very impressed with the cyclops magnification (original is close to nothing) and lume performance (C1). So I've replaced them (cyclop by myself, relume to BGW9 was done by another "professional amateur"). Few photos for comparison/inspiration
> 
> Original (already detached):
> View attachment 5676930
> ...


nice Job ! I also think the original cyclops must be better ! Recently I bought some sapphire cyclops at Jules Borel and think they have decent magnification. Where did you bought yours ?

regards
daniel.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I've purchased it on eBay. Dimmension 7x5.4mm seems to fit perfectly. Don't really understand why Steinhart doesn't switch to a better cyclops, the original one is terrible and cost difference can't be high. But at least they give some space for us watch freaks to play and make our watch unique


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

I'm a bit of a fan of the 'no cyclops at all' look, I own an Omega SMP blue face so that style clearly appeals to me.
I have been trying to pluck up the courage to remove my cyclops for some time now...would you be so kind to share your experience please. I've seen it done on some watches using heat (a jet lighter) ...is this the technique you used?
Great job on yours...regards,
JC


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great work man. Might be something I take on too


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice subtle mods make the watch look great.
Who makes the tan leather strap in one of the pictures?

Thanks


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice subtle mods make the watch look great.
Who makes the tan leather strap in one of the pictures?

Thanks


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

J.C said:


> I'm a bit of a fan of the 'no cyclops at all' look, I own an Omega SMP blue face so that style clearly appeals to me.
> I have been trying to pluck up the courage to remove my cyclops for some time now...would you be so kind to share your experience please. I've seen it done on some watches using heat (a jet lighter) ...is this the technique you used?
> Great job on yours...regards,
> JC


Jet lighter method sounds too harsh to me (though it inspired me), I've used more gentle method - ordinary iron. I heated up the iron (the lowest temperature if I remember correctly), gently touched the cyclops with the tip of the iron for about 20-30 seconds and tried to put a cutting knife between the cyclops and glass. I didn't succeed on the first try, so repeated these steps few times until I was able to insert the knife under the cyclops (in other words, until glue holding cyclops softened). Then I just pried a bit and lens went flying over the room (surprisingly I found it immediately without any damage ). The leftover glue went off easily with alcohol (vodka). When doing it, I would advise using some protection gloves, one can get cut easily..

I would imagine that using soldering iron is even more handy, but I don't have one..

For those interested - new cyclops was glued with GS Hypocement. Once cured, it's absolutely transparent and water resistant. Just be careful to squeeze all air bubbles from under the cyclops when placing it, they remain visible 



ZIPPER79 said:


> Nice subtle mods make the watch look great.
> Who makes the tan leather strap in one of the pictures?


Thanks  
Leather is genuine Steinhart "bracelet vintage brown", with some aftermarket buckle (butterfly clasp is uncomfortable on my 17cm wrist).


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Very nice mods
Can you share more details on the reluming?

Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks:exclamation:


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Relume was done by one guy here in Slovakia (as far as I remember, he's active member of WUS and other watch forums). He applied new BGW9 lume on indexes over the original C1. Hands were cleaned and new lume applied (they glow a tiny bit less than the rest of the dial). The only "issue" is with the bezel pip - after some time it lost its white color and become grey, though it still glows and blends in nicely with grey markers on the bezel. I would say that I even prefer it to the contrast snow white. The new engraved and fully lumed bezel insert from Steinhart is very tempting. I wish that they start selling it as accessory soon


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

mysiak said:


> Jet lighter method sounds too harsh to me (though it inspired me), I've used more gentle method - ordinary iron. I heated up the iron (the lowest temperature if I remember correctly), gently touched the cyclops with the tip of the iron for about 20-30 seconds and tried to put a cutting knife between the cyclops and glass. I didn't succeed on the first try, so repeated these steps few times until I was able to insert the knife under the cyclops (in other words, until glue holding cyclops softened). Then I just pried a bit and lens went flying over the room (surprisingly I found it immediately without any damage ). The leftover glue went off easily with alcohol (vodka). When doing it, I would advise using some protection gloves, one can get cut easily..


...thanks very much for this guidance - much appreciated!!!

JC


----------



## Nathan Wilcox (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool! I've been modding my O1B since I got it, everything from machining the case to swapping out bezel inserts, etc. Been very interested in a cyclops upgrade, but haven't seen any proof that it was do-able until now. I'm definitely going to give it a try. I've had good experience with UV adhesives in the past, I think I will use that on mine. 

Sourcing the 2.5x magnifier wasn't too difficult, I used your dimensions in a search and found one right away on that auction site. 

Glad to know there are other modders out there that feel the same way I do- It's a great watch to play with and make your own.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad that my post helped someone. Please do not hesitate to add your experience or share the details of your other mods here.


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

mysiak said:


> Glad that my post helped someone. Please do not hesitate to add your experience or share the details of your other mods here.


Successfully completed my cyclops removal yesterday ...thanks for the help (even if I did still use the jet lighter) :-!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I was afraid that flame would damage the bezel insert or glue (double side tape) holding it. But I guess that it just sounds bad to apply open flame on a watch..


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

It was only a VERY brief application (like less than a second) then tried with a razor blade, but nothing ...then another brief application of flame (again less than a second) and that was enough - the razor blade went straight under, very easily. The whole process took about 10-15 seconds and then about the same to clean off the remaining glue with nail varnish remover.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds like fun, I'll try flame method if such need occurs again


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

mysiak said:


> Relume was done by one guy here in Slovakia (as far as I remember, he's active member of WUS and other watch forums). He applied new BGW9 lume on indexes over the original C1. Hands were cleaned and new lume applied (they glow a tiny bit less than the rest of the dial). The only "issue" is with the bezel pip - after some time it lost its white color and become grey, though it still glows and blends in nicely with grey markers on the bezel. I would say that I even prefer it to the contrast snow white. The new engraved and fully lumed bezel insert from Steinhart is very tempting. I wish that they start selling it as accessory soon


Can you maybe give me contact - I will be in Slovakia next week so might ask the guy for the relume.
How much is the reluming and is the watch tested for waterproofness after?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Tom_ZG said:


> Can you maybe give me contact - I will be in Slovakia next week so might ask the guy for the relume.
> How much is the reluming and is the watch tested for waterproofness after?


PM sent, though I'm afraid that his usual turn around time is at least 4 weeks. The cost of relume depends on the work complexity and it might have changed, but I paid less than 100eur. Watch hasn't been tested for WR by him, but I took it in the shower/pool several times and didn't notice any issues. If the crown and caseback gaskets are put in place properly, I do not really see a reason why the watch shouldn't be still fully water resistant.


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

That larger cyclops looks dope! Nice work.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyd01 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi mysiak,

Thank you so much for this post. The photos look amazing. I bought a cyclops using your link and am looking forward to putting it on my Ocean One Black. Do you know anyone in the UK that might do the lume change? There must be someone out there that can do it!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

@jeremyd01 - try James Hyman, short google search suggested him as one of the best in UK  But there are other guys doing relume jobs in EU too..


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice work on the mods. I was looking at the date on my Ocean One Green this morning, when I suddenly thought about this thread and your mod, and I thought, I'd like one of those!
Just wondering, were there any tricks you used to get the cyclops to sit exactly where you want it to? I'm assuming with the glue, you can apply the glue, then put the new cyclops on the watch crystal, and you'll still have a few moments to slide and adjust the cyclops to exactly where you want it, before the glue starts to set?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I did nothing special - just applied glue quite generously on the new lens (to keep the number of air bubbles at minimum), put it on the crystal, pushed out all air bubbles, aligned cyclops, gently removed most of the excessive glue (and aligned cyclops again  ) and then just waited for glue to cure. It takes few hours for glue to fully harden, but cyclops stays in place firmly after few minutes. This was the time when I removed the rest of remaining excessive glue with razor and cotton ball wet with alcohol.


----------



## Nathan Wilcox (Dec 27, 2014)

Just finished the cyclops replacement tonight. I used UV glue from Esslinger, and it worked like a charm. A little detailing with an Xacto knife around the edges and its good to go. Pictures and bad lighting make it look dull and dark, but trust me, it really pops to the eye.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Steinhart refusing to use 2.5x cyclops is the most puzzling thing I have seen on this forum. I will just never get their "reasoning" for this. It has to be just utter cluelessness, IMO...


----------



## jeremyd01 (Sep 4, 2015)

What is the best glue to attach the cyclops? Is a UV glue the best? Also where should I get some in the UK, as ordering small items from abroad is expensive for delivery. Thanks!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a very good experience with GS Hypocement. Using it for gluing bezel inserts as well. It's a bit more versatile and easier to harden than UV glue which requires UV light (either direct sunlight or special UV lamp). I source everything at eBay, shipping is usually very cheap or for free.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done, great improvement!


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link and the write up. I think most owners would prefer the 2.5x magnification. I can see myself doing this modification in the future.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I can only recommend this quite simple mod, it looks great and it's fun to do


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Just another photo


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

Big time improvement, I don't know why Steinhart doesn't send a better cyclops from the factory.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

The 2.5x cyclops that I ordered on ebay arrived today, and I did the mod to both my Steinhart watches. 
A very big thank you to mysiak for creating this thread and leading the way with the mod!

Before and after:


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Excellent work pop4


----------



## onega (Mar 17, 2014)

What is the size dimensions of the 2.5x magnifying lens? how much does it cost for the mod? im interesting in modding mine


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

onega said:


> What is the size dimensions of the 2.5x magnifying lens? how much does it cost for the mod? im interesting in modding mine


Dimension 7x5.4mm seems to fit perfectly, cost is about 15usd plus shipping on eBay. You will need to source a GS Hypocement or some UV glue if you don't have it.


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ordered my new cyclopse and gs hypocement today, pretty excited for this mod. Honestly, it's the one of the few downsides to the homage.

If someone will be doing this mod in the next bit, would you mind posting a vid of it? I hate DIY, but find videos make them manageable lol.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

onega said:


> What is the size dimensions of the 2.5x magnifying lens? how much does it cost for the mod? im interesting in modding mine


The cyclops I got was the 7 x 5.4mm, from the same seller linked to ebay by msysiak on post numbers #5 and also post #40 on this thread. As for the cost, well, it depends.

The cost of materials:
If you buy one cyclops, based on the current price on ebay, it is US$15; I needed two, for two of my Steinharts, so that worked out to US$14 each. Excluding postage. For me, postage cost US$8 based on a USPS First Class Mail Intl / First Class Package Intl Service. If I wanted postage via USPS Priority Mail Express International, that would have taken the price up to $55. So it can cost up to USD$70 for just a crystal alone.

Then you'll need some adhesive to glue the new cyclops to the watch crystal. I used GS Hypo Cement, which cost me US$5.20, also from ebay. UV glue is another option; I don't know how much that costs since I never looked it up.


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have one on the way and am super psyched to get it. 


Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

I noticed this cyclopse is smaller than the Steinhart one, and also the Rolex one. Not by much, but it would be nice to source a 7.2mm x 5.5 mm; that's standard submariner size. And really the Steinhart is a bigger face, so it should be a touch bigger as appose to a touch smaller, no?

Might try the mod anyhow and see how it goes.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure that you'd be able to really see the 0.2mm difference in cyclops width, but please report back if you succeed with installing "sub" cyclops.


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

I will report back for sure. Hoping to tackle the job tomorrow


----------



## jeremyd01 (Sep 4, 2015)

The old cyclops...










Cyclops removed...










New cyclops added...


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks great Jeremy. Did you find it hard to get it straight or to get the air bubbles out?


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

I held the lighter in the crystal a few times for 2-4 seconds with lo luck. Any suggestions? I am crazy scared to mess my watch up


----------



## jeremyd01 (Sep 4, 2015)

This is how I did it.

I didn't have a blue flame lighter so I tried holding an iron on it, while trying to slide a razor under it. This heated the watch up nicely, but the cyclops didn't budge. So I bought a soldering iron, but this had the same effect. No movement at all.

So next I bought a lighter, but it wasn't blue flame so was useless. Then I did the same a second time. Oops.

Finally a smoker found a blue flame lighter for me and I did it properly! However the cyclops didn't move, even when it is as hot as the sun and having a razor forced under it.

At this point madness set in, and I was going to finish the job no matter what. So I took a hammer and a screw driver and started hammering at it like a madman. God that sapphire glass is tough! Still no effect! Argghhhh

So I held the screw driver in one hand and slowly bit by bit chipped the glass away until it was gone. I started at the corners and kept going !

The only reason I started this mod was that it was supposed to take two minutes and be fun, but it almost cost me my sanity. All satisfying when done though!

Best of luck!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience jeremyd01, sorry to hear that you had so much troubles with it. How old is your watch? Just trying to guess if your glue wasn't very strong due to being too fresh or too old (or maybe different formula?).


----------



## jeremyd01 (Sep 4, 2015)

The watch is quite new, so the glue must have been really good. I am really happy that it is done though. The new magnification is so much better. 

Putting the new one on was easy, I just put the glue on and stuck it on! No air bubble problems or other issues...


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

jeremyd01 said:


> New cyclops added...


Welcome to the Steinhart modded cyclops club!


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well it looks great Jeremy. Mine is also new and bugger to get off. I am likely just being to conservative, but fortunately haven't left a mark on it. I envy the 2.5x cyclopse. Hopefully manage to get it on there one day.


Anyone dove with their watch afterwards to see if there is gasket issue from the heat?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I used the more subtle iron method and there have been no issue with the water resistance in a swimming pool or shower afterwards. I would say that if you don't apply too much of heat, it should be no issue at all. 
Though it sounds like there is a very strong glue on newer watches. Mine was about 2 years old when I did the mod.


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

God I hope you are kidding



jeremyd01 said:


> This is how I did it.
> 
> I didn't have a blue flame lighter so I tried holding an iron on it, while trying to slide a razor under it. This heated the watch up nicely, but the cyclops didn't budge. So I bought a soldering iron, but this had the same effect. No movement at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeremyd01 (Sep 4, 2015)

One interesting thing with doing the mod is how good the watch looks without the cyclops. It really is stunning. It was a real shock how different it looked without the weak 1.5x cyclops. I actually waited 48 hours before putting the new one on just in case it didn't need it. The feeling was as if someone had taken my 'homage' watch away and put a real Sea-Dweller in my hand. A very unexpected and pleasant feeling. Eventually I finished the mod, but would have happily left it as it was! What do the other modders think?


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Why should Steinhart switch to a better cyclops, the original is good. I'm sorry to say your new cyclops looks like the kid in school that has such poor vision that his glasses magnify his eyes way too much.




mysiak said:


> I've purchased it on eBay. Dimmension 7x5.4mm seems to fit perfectly. Don't really understand why Steinhart doesn't switch to a better cyclops, the original one is terrible and cost difference can't be high. But at least they give some space for us watch freaks to play and make our watch unique


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

jeremyd01 said:


> This is how I did it.
> 
> I didn't have a blue flame lighter so I tried holding an iron on it, while trying to slide a razor under it. This heated the watch up nicely, but the cyclops didn't budge. So I bought a soldering iron, but this had the same effect. No movement at all.
> 
> ...


Oh man I cringed reading this!!!!!


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

has anyone had their watch pressure tested after the heat being applied? Curious if it affected it. 

Read on other forums that some Steinhart ocean 1's have failed pressure testing at 300 meters and others have made it to 850 without popping a gasket or malfunction.

I applied heat briefly to mine, but couldn't get the cyclopse off. I am not as brave as some of you, and way too afraid of damaging my watch. Affordable yes, but not affordable to damage. 

I think even with my brief application I will get it pressure tested.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

ZIPPER79 said:


> Why should Steinhart switch to a better cyclops, the original is good. I'm sorry to say your new cyclops looks like the kid in school that has such poor vision that his glasses magnify his eyes way too much.


If you're happy with yours, just let it be. Many don't like quite useless piece of glass on their watches. Even China products switched from 1.5x mag to the "genuine" 2.5x. To each his own I guess.. 

@pancake81 - it the heat was applied briefly, I wouldn't worry. During hot summer day at a beach watch gets probably hotter. But if you can't sleep at night, just take it to the watchmaker for a water pressure test  For ordinary life WR100 or maybe even WR50 is enough. I can't imagine that you really need WR300.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Happy new owner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

jeremyd01 said:


> One interesting thing with doing the mod is how good the watch looks without the cyclops. It really is stunning. It was a real shock how different it looked without the weak 1.5x cyclops. I actually waited 48 hours before putting the new one on just in case it didn't need it. The feeling was as if someone had taken my 'homage' watch away and put a real Sea-Dweller in my hand. A very unexpected and pleasant feeling. Eventually I finished the mod, but would have happily left it as it was! What do the other modders think?


Yeah, I think the watch looks rather nice without the cyclops. Like you, I had a few days with the cyclops off and really liked it, but did eventually put on a 2.5x cyclops. But down the track, I could see myself just taking it off and go for the cyclops-free look.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chilly here.









---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Is a modded model like this worth more after it is done?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

pop4 said:


> The 2.5x cyclops that I ordered on ebay arrived today, and I did the mod to both my Steinhart watches.
> A very big thank you to mysiak for creating this thread and leading the way with the mod!
> 
> Before and after:


what brand is the cyclops I want to do the same thing to mine!!


----------



## pumxee (Mar 8, 2018)

Dalll said:


> nice Job ! I also think the original cyclops must be better ! Recently I bought some sapphire cyclops at Jules Borel and think they have decent magnification. Where did you bought yours ?
> 
> regards
> daniel.


Obviously late to catch on this thread.. but that maginfication is so nice. Although I don't mind the appereance of the watch without any magnification glass. Super clean!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> what brand is the cyclops I want to do the same thing to mine!!


I don't remember. But I got it off ebay from a seller that had a whole heap of different watch parts.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

pop4 said:


> The 2.5x cyclops that I ordered on ebay arrived today, and I did the mod to both my Steinhart watches.
> A very big thank you to mysiak for creating this thread and leading the way with the mod!
> 
> Before and after:


"Now if 6, turned out to be 9, I don't mind, I don't mind..."


----------



## michael0703 (Nov 8, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> what brand is the cyclops I want to do the same thing to mine!!


Try Jules Borel. Thats where I found one. Its sapphire and x2.5 I think. Really helps a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

The upgraded 2.5x cyclops really do look better, IMO, to the one that comes on from Steinhart. I will say though that I always prefer no cyclops on any watch and have removed them from all of the Steinharts I've had over the years. After looking through these posts & pictures, I think I'm going to put a 2.5x on my Ocean GMT Pepsi, paired with the jubilee bracelet ;-), just to see what it looks like in person. If I end up not liking it, it can come off just as easy as the original lol.

A cyclops is typically all up the individual taste, sometimes it is necessary for those needing help with sight, but I think the Ocean One series (42mm) have a large enough dial that it doesn't intrude to much on the hands and dial. The 39mm series however I think is just too small to have a cyclops.

My opinions only and that's what makes this community great, there is something for everyone.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

pop4 said:


> I don't remember. But I got it off ebay from a seller that had a whole heap of different watch parts.


Recall his seller name?


----------

